# Ladezyklen gespart?



## ulfi89 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo PCGH Gemiende,

Vor kurzem habe ich gelesen das man sein Smartphone um Ladezyklen zu sparen den Akku ab einen wert von 30% wieder aufladen solle bis 80%.
Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist, wenn ich mein Smartphone alle 2 Tage von ca. 15% auf 100% auflade dann habe ich einen Zyklus erreicht,wenn ich aber jeden tag mein Smartphone von 30% auf 80% lade habe ich nach 2 Tagen auch einen Zyklus verbraucht?

Also rein Mathematisch gesehen hätte ich bei 15% auf 100% nur 85% geladen, aber wenn ich jeden Tag von 30% auf 80% auflade habe ich nach 2 Tagen ( 50%+50%) 100% geladen,
darum müsste ich ja wenn die mathematische lösung aufgeht nach 7 Tagen einen ganzen Zyklus gespart haben.

3x85%=255% (alle 2 Tage)
7x50%=350% (jeden Tag)
                    95% (gesparte %)

Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg und das ganze ist Mathematisch nicht zu lösen, da das ganze seine eigenen Physikalischen gesetze hat?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (18. Juni 2020)

Das ganze hat meines Wissens nach einen physikalischen Ursprung. Die Akkus mögen es nicht besonders stark geladen oder entladen zu werden, was zu höherem Verschleiß führt. Der Akku verliert immer mehr an Leistung und muss somit auch immer häufiger geladen werden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Juni 2020)

ulfi89 schrieb:


> Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg und das ganze ist Mathematisch nicht zu lösen, da das ganze seine eigenen Physikalischen gesetze hat?



Beides total richtig, denn das Überleben einer übertakteten Hardware kann man durch eine Berechnung auch nicht orakeln.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Juni 2020)

Sollte man sich über sowas denn überhaupt Gedanken machen?

Wenn man ein Smartphone bspw. 3 Jahre oder 4 Jahre nutzt.....spielt dass denn dann wirklich eine Rolle?

Ich schließe mein Handy immer Abends im Bett ans ladegerät (manchmal mit 70% Akku, manchmal mit 3%akku) und morgens beim aufstehen nehme ich es mit 100% mit in den Alltag.

Denke man sollte sich über sowas wie Ladezyklen etc nicht jeden Tag befassen.....das ist imho verschwendete Lebenszeit die sich summiert.


----------



## Darkseth (19. Juni 2020)

Gespart hast du nichts, weil du in einem Fall 100% Akku "benutzt" hast (weil das hast du ja wieder aufgeladen mit 2x 30%->80%), während du im anderen Fall nur 85% Akku "benutzt/verbraucht" hast.

Du hast zwar mit 2x 30% -> 80% tatsächlich "mehr Zyklus" drauf auf dem Papier, aber hast auch mehr Nutzung hinter dir.

Das ist die gleiche Logik wie: "Ich fahre mit meinem Auto nur noch 3 Tage die Woche zur Arbeit statt 5, weil dann spar ich mir ja Benzin".


Der wichtige Punkt ist aber der reale Akkuverschleiß, der ist nämlich nicht Linear.

Wenn du den Akku von 80% auf 100% auflädst, verschleißt er stärker (bzw wird deutlich stärker beansprucht), als wenn du den Akku von 50% auf 70% auflädst. Die letzten % sind immer die "heftigsten" für den Akku, deswegen soll man nur bis 80-85% aufladen, statt 100%.
Ich persönlich lade bis 90% auf, weil erst dann resettet sich die Akkuanzeige von Android (richtig bescheuert gelöst.. Der Punkt "Display On Time" resettet sich erst nach "vollladen"; und das ist iwie immer ab 90%.


Ich empfehle die App "AccuBattery", die beschäftigt sich genau damit, und zeigt dir an, wie viel "Akkuzyklen" verbraucht werden, wenn du bis xx% auflädst, und der Wert verändert sich auch immer live mit.
Zudem "rechnet" es die effektive rest-Kapazität aus vom Akku.


Dadurch stimmt auch folgende Aussage:
Wenn du 2 mal von 30% auf 80% auflädst, hast du insgesamt 100% Akku aufgefüllt. Das ist aber deutlich (!) schonender, als wenn du 1 einziges mal von 0% auf 100% auflädst.

Beides ist 100% aufladen, aber das zweite "verbraucht" den Akku weit aus mehr, obwohl in beiden Fällen 1 Zyklus durch ist.



Und dabei gilt trotzdem, dass 100% Akkuanzeige NICHT gleichzusetzen ist mit "Akku physikalisch 100% Voll".
Genau so sind 0% im Smartphone (also wenn es sich von alleine ausschaltet) auch nicht 100% Leer. Sonst könnte auch kein Akku symbol angezeigt werden, wenn du versuchst es einzuschalten.
100% hat man ja bei etwa 4,3 Volt, während 0% dann 3,3 Volt sind? Auf jedenfall ne ecke über 3,0 Volt. Und das kann ja wohl kaum "Leer" sein 

Indem man aber selbst nur bis 80-90% auflädt, kann man diesen "schon-effekt" noch weiter verstärken.


----------



## ulfi89 (21. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Sollte man sich über sowas denn überhaupt Gedanken machen?
> 
> Wenn man ein Smartphone bspw. 3 Jahre oder 4 Jahre nutzt.....spielt dass denn dann wirklich eine Rolle?
> 
> ...




ja, das ist richtig ich lade mein Smartphone auch wie es gerade passt. Nach 5 jahren ist meistens ein neues Smartpohne an der reihe, mir ging es nur dadrum ob ich in dieser Zeit möglichst viel meiner Akkukapazität beibehalten kann. 

Nach 500 Ladezyklen sollen ja nur noch 80% der eigentlichen Leistung verfügbar sein und wenn ich jeden tag auf 100% gehe sind das nur ca. 1,5 Jahren 80%,  nach  3 jahren dürften es ja nur noch 60% und nach 4,5 jahren nur noch 40% prozent sein. 

Darkseth sagt zwar das der Verbrauch nicht linear verläuft, es könnte am ende mehr oder weniger Kapazität übrig bleiben, aber die vorstellung nach 3 jahren nur noch 5-6 Stunden anstatt 10 stunden zur aktiven nutzung zu haben und damit noch 1-2 jahre mit der halben Akkulebenszeit rumzugurken ist schon schaurig da man sich ja eigentlich an die lange Laufzeit gewöhnt hat.

Deshalb möchte ich meinen Akku möglichst schonend behandeln um einen doch m.E. teuren Akkuwechsel entgegen zuwirken, das gesparte Geld werde ich dann lieber in ein neues Smartphone stecken.


@ Darkseth
Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, ich werde mir die von dir empfohlene app mal etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## fotoman (21. Juni 2020)

ulfi89 schrieb:


> Nach 500 Ladezyklen sollen ja nur noch 80% der eigentlichen Leistung verfügbar sein und wenn ich jeden tag auf 100% gehe sind das nur ca. 1,5 Jahren 80%,  nach  3 jahren dürften es ja nur noch 60% und nach 4,5 jahren nur noch 40% prozent sein.


500 Ladezyklen in 1,5 Jahre setzt aber voraus, dass Du jeden Tag 100% Kapazität lädst (und nicht AUF 100%). Deine beiden Szenarien gingen von anderen Zahlen aus (50% oder 42,5% Nutzung pro Tag). Das wären dann schon 3 Jahre bis zu den vermuteten 80% Restkapazität und ohne Alterung des Akkus.

Extreme Schnellladung mag anders reagieren. Mein iPhone sowie auch mein uraltes Android-Tablet laden die letzten 15-20% der (von der Firmware zugelassenen) Kapazität erheblich langsamer und damit Akkuschonender.



ulfi89 schrieb:


> Darkseth sagt zwar das der Verbrauch nicht linear verläuft, es könnte am ende mehr oder weniger Kapazität übrig bleiben, aber die vorstellung nach 3 jahren nur noch 5-6 Stunden anstatt 10 stunden zur aktiven nutzung zu haben und damit noch 1-2 jahre mit der halben Akkulebenszeit rumzugurken ist schon schaurig da man sich ja eigentlich an die lange Laufzeit gewöhnt hat.


Dann kommt nach 2 Jahren eine OS-Änderung wie bei Apple (kein dauerhaftes Deaktivieren von BT oder WLan mehr möglich) oder es kommt für Dich eine App dazu, die solche Dinge (oder gar GPS) dauerhaft nutzt, und schon ist die Laufzeit am Ende.

Mit noch mehr Pech ziehst Du in der Zeit um und hast danach ein paar Stahlbetonwände zwischen Dir und dem Sendemast. und schon hält der Akku ohne aktive Nutzung nur noch halb so lange.



ulfi89 schrieb:


> Deshalb möchte ich meinen Akku möglichst schonend behandeln um einen doch m.E. teuren Akkuwechsel entgegen zuwirken, das gesparte Geld werde ich dann lieber in ein neues Smartphone stecken.


Wenn ich mir deshalb um den Akku Gedanken mache, dann suche ich ein Smartphone, bei dem man recht einfach und kostengüntig den Akku wecheln (lassen) kann. Also z.B. kein Samsung s10, wo das ca. 80-90€ kosten soll. Das ist für mich über die Jahre günstiger wie mir jeden Tag über das Verbrauchsmaterial (Akku) Gedanken zu machen. Die mache ich mir erst, wenn der Akku aus Altersgründen platt ist und ich zu sparsam bin, ihn tauschen zu wollen (wie bei den 8-10 Jahre alten Akkus meiner Kamera).


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juni 2020)

ulfi89 schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist, wenn ich mein Smartphone alle 2 Tage von ca. 15% auf 100% auflade dann habe ich einen Zyklus erreicht,wenn ich aber jeden tag mein Smartphone von 30% auf 80% lade habe ich nach 2 Tagen auch einen Zyklus verbraucht?



Ein Zyklus ist einmal 100% entladen und wieder 100% aufgeladen. In welchen Schrittchen du das machst ist der Definition (und auch einem LI-Io-Akku technisch) egal.

Spielt aber wenns dir um Langlebigkeit geht keine entscheidende Rolle. Dein Akku verschleißt von folgenden Dingen:
1.) Sehr hohe und sehr niedrige Ladezustände
2.) Hohe Stromflüsse
3.) Sehr ungünstige Bedingungen (in der Sonne liegen lassen dasser 50°C heiß wird und so).

Bedeutet du kannst deinen Handyakku minimum 5 Jahre benutzen ohne dass er nennenswert schlechter wird wenn du ganz einfach den Ladestand immer zwischen 20 und 80% hältst und keine Schnelladefunktionen benutzt (3x darfst du raten warum kaum ein Hersteller anbietet absichtlich langsam zu laden... ).

Vergleiche es mit großen, teuren Akkus: Ein Tesla beispielsweise lädt auch wenn mans nicht explizit anders will immer nur bis 80% - und Tesla gibt an, dass man Supercharger nur wenn nötig nutzen sollte und sonst zu Hause (langsam) laden soll. Solche Akkus halten sehr sehr lange (es gibt Teslas die an die 10 Jahre und 300.000+km gehen woi der Akku noch über 90% Restkapazität hat - die wurden langsam geladen, waren nie voll/leer und der Nutzer hat selten mal voll draufgetreten beim fahren). Wenn du dagegen dein Handy immer aufbrauchst und dann über Nacht mit gefühlten 30W Ladeleistung vollballerst und schlechtestenfalls noch viele Stunden bei 100% am ladegerät hältst ist der Akku schnell verschlissen. Egal ob 100, 300 oder 800 Ladezyklen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. Juni 2020)

Meines Wissens ist die Handy Elektronik aber auch nicht doof und das Handy geht aus bevor der Akku wirklich auf 0 % ist und das Handy zeigt 100 % Akku an obwohl der Akku gar nicht 100 % voll ist. ich gehe jetzt mit meinem Samsung S7 in das fünfte Jahr und ich lade ständig induktiv sowie auch sehr oft schnell und nutze das Handy ohne Ende, der Akku macht noch gut mit. Auch knalle ich es auf 100 % oder des öfteren auf 0% - wie geschrieben, laut Software Batterie Anzeige. Wirklich leer oder voll wird der Akku wahrscheinlich gar nicht sein.
Bevor ich mir da einen Kopf mache, genieße ich die Schnell Lade Funktion und auch das induktive Laden. Fast ist Komfort, praktisch und oft hilfreich. Und wenn der Akku platt ist, dann tausche ich den halt mal für 25 € selbst. Anleitung und Tauschsets inklusive Akku, Werkzeug gibt es ja genug im Netz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2020)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist die Handy Elektronik aber auch nicht doof und das Handy geht aus bevor der Akku wirklich auf 0 % ist und das Handy zeigt 100 % Akku an obwohl der Akku gar nicht 100 % voll ist.



Stimmt - zumindest nach unten hin.
Natürlich sind angezeigte 0% keine echten 0% - denn dann wäre der Akku tiefentladen (also deutlich unter 3V) und praktisch sofort kaputt. Die 0% werden bei einer Spannung angezeigt die die niedrigste ist, die der Akku noch halbwegs schadlos überstehen kann wenn der Besitzer es schafft ihn in den nächsten Stunden, spätestens Tagen wieder zu laden - gesund ist das natürlich trotzdem nicht.

nach oben hin dagegen ists bei Handys schon so dass der Puffer sehr klein ist. Da sind angezeigte 100% real auch fast 100%. Denn einerseits kann der Benutzer den Akku nicht überladen (die Regelung verhindert dies - tiefentladen kann er dagegen schon wenn er das Handy ein Jahr entladen in die Schublade legt) und vor allem ist Laufzeit ein entscheidendes Verkaufsargument von Handys so dass die Hersteller da möglichst nahe ans Limit gehen. Die "100%" moderner Handys entsprechen nicht selten über 4,4V Leerlaufspannung was für Li-Ionen Akkus schon sehr viel ist (Industrieakkus die besonders lange halten sollen werden niemals über 4,2V geladen, 4,2V entsprechen bei meinem Handy als Beispiel 88%).
Für den Händler positiver Nebeneffekt: Da die meisten Nutzer ihre Akkus über Nacht vollballern gehen die entsprechend schneller kaputt und man kann neue verkaufen. Wenn die Nutzer ihre Akkus immer zwischen 3,2 und 4,2V halten würden und nie mehr als 5W rein oder rausschieben würden die ja gefühlte 10 Jahre halten. Wo kämen wir denn da hin?!


----------



## cordonbleu (23. Juni 2020)

Ich versuche auch meinem Akku ein bestmögliches Leben zu ermöglichen, damit er lange hält. Ich lade nie über Nacht und versuche immer zwischen 20 und 80 % Akkustand zu bleiben. Des Weiteren nehme ich nicht den Quick Charger, der dem Gerät beilag sondern einen alten Samung Lader. Der Quick Charger lädt mit max. 2 A bei 9 V, also 18 W, während mein verwendeter Lader nur mit 5 V bei 1,5 A (=7.5 W) maximal lädt. Mir selbst reicht das völlig aus. Ich hab aber auch das Glück, dass ich nicht zwangsläufig eine besonders lange Akkulaufzeit benötige und fast überall laden kann. 

Aber kann auch die Leute verstehen, die sich darüber keinerlei Gedanken machen weil sie eh alle 2 Jahre ein neues Gerät zum Vertrag dazu nehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2020)

Mit der Strategie hält der Akku ziemlich ewig. Ich hatte mein Handy vor dem aktuellen über 8 Jahre lang benutzt (ebenfalls 20-80% und mit 5W Ladeleistung) und ich habs nicht ersetzt weil der Akku kaputt gewesen wäre - sondern der Rest des Gerätes^^. Klar, nach der Zeit hatte der Akku nicht mehr die Leistung vom Anfang aber es war auch nicht soooo viel weniger, ich schätze mal etwa dreiviertel war übrig, definitiv aber mehr als die Hälfte.

Wenn ich da sehe dass viele meiner Bekannten es wie du sagst als normal empfinden dass ihr Akku nach 1-2 Jahren platt ist und sowieso spätestens alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy kaufen empfinde ich das immer noch als ein bisschen befremdlich. Mein aktuelles Handy (XZ1 Compact) ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre alt und die Akkuleistung bzgl. Standzeit beispielsweise ist genau die gleiche wie vor 2,5 Jahren (bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten reicht von 80 bis 20% runter 3 Tage, sprich 20% pro Tag).
Wenn mir einer erzählen würde es ist normal, dass es nach 2,5 Jahren jetzt nur noch einen statt 3 Tage durchhält weil der Akku verschlissen ist wäre ich schon leicht stinkig. 5 Jahre muss das Ding minimum halten. Alleine schon weil die Menschheit sich offenbar dazu entschieden hat dass Smartphones mindestens 6 Zoll haben müssen.


----------



## ulfi89 (24. Juni 2020)

Dann werde ich mir bei meinem neuen Smartphone erstmal keine Gedanken machen wie lange der Akku hält, bin auch kein poweruser auch eher der durchschnitt.
Mein altes Smartphone war ein ASUS ZenFone 2 und gebraucht gekauft und der Akku hielt gerade mal so den Tag durch mit gelegentlichem auf die Uhr schauen, nur kurz etwas Googlen und rechachieren 10-15 minuten und dann war schon wieder angesagt die Benutzung auf das mindeste zu reduzieren da dann schon wieder 20% weniger Akku verfügbar war, da lag der verdacht nahe das der akku hinüber sei.
Habe dort mal die app accuBattery ausprobiert und der akku hat immer noch 90% leistung übrig. 
Lag wohl eher an der unausgereiften Technik und dem doch recht sperlich bemessenen akku von 2500 mAh.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2020)

sam10k schrieb:


> theoretisch ja, praktisch aber eher nicht, da hier der schutzmechanismus greift.



Diese Schutzmechanismen sind so eingestellt, dass der Handyhersteller keinen Nachteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz hat, der Akku möglichst nicht ZU lange hält aber auch nicht spontan stirbt (negative PR).

Deswegen laden Handys ihre Lithiumakkus nicht auf industrieübliche 4,2V (dann würde er zu lange halten und die Konkurrenz bekommt mehr Ladung rein), aber auch nicht auf 4,8V oder sowas wo sie spontan kaputt gehen. Die meisten legen sich da iorgendwo in den Bereich um 4,4V bei "100%". Schützt vor spontanem durchbrennen aber schützt auch davor dass der Akku viele Tausend Zyklen halten könnte.
Kannst ja dein Handy mal auf 100% laden und mit irgendnem Tool (droidinfo oder so) die Spannung auslesen. Wenn die dann mehr als 4,2V ist kannste dir sicher sein, dass dein Schutzmechanismus (der technisch gesehen keiner ist sondern nur die Einstellung der Ladeschlussspannung) vor vielem schützt aber sicher nicht vor unnötigem Verschleiß.


----------



## claster17 (1. Juli 2020)

Einige Custom ROMs bieten mittlerweile Smart Charging:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2020)

Sehr geil. DAS ist doch mal ne sinnvolle Erweiterung. Also für die Kunden, nicht für die Hersteller (deswegen gibts das nur als Custom...).


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2020)

Nein, das gibt es auch ohne Custom ROM und das ist auch nicht unbedingt neu. 

Apple: Optimized Battery Charging: iOS 13 soll Akkus smarter laden | heise online
Samsung: What is Adaptive Fast Charging? - The Official Samsung Galaxy Site

Sicher gibt es dasselbe bei einigen anderen Herstellern auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mal nichts dergleichen gefunden bisher (Sony), hab aber zugegeben auch nicht lange gesucht da ich durchaus dazu in der Lage bin, meinen Akkustand von Hand zu kontrollieren bzw. bei 80-90% abzustöpseln^^


----------

